# ODBC Abfrage in Excel Userform



## Lametta 17 (26. August 2008)

Hi, 

ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Ein Userform in Excel 2003, ein Eingabefeld für ArtikelNr, beim Wechsel in das nächste zu füllende Feld, soll die Artikelbezeichnung zur vorher eingetragenen ArtNr. per ODBC aus einer Datenbank abgefragt und im Userform Feld Bezeichnung angezeigt werden. 
Datenbank: Pervasive PSQL V9.x auf einem Novell-Server 

gibt es dafür eine Lösung? 

Dank im vorraus

Gruß


----------



## ronaldh (27. August 2008)

Lametta 17 hat gesagt.:


> gibt es dafür eine Lösung?



Ja!

Nur wo genau liegt Dein Problem? Hast Du die ODBC-Verbindung schon eingerichtet? Es ist ja nicht so schwierig, einen SQL-Befehl gegen eine Pervasive Datenbank abzusetzen. Deshalb weiß ich nicht genau, was Du nun eigentlich von uns willst. 

Fehlen Dir die Kenntnisse, wie eine Pervasive Datenverbindung eingerichtet wird? Da hilft die sehr umfangreiche Pervasive Dokumentation. 

Kennst Du Dich mit SQL nicht aus? Auch da hilft die Pervasive Dokumentation (das kann man dann zuvor auch im PCC ausprobieren).


----------



## Lametta 17 (27. August 2008)

Hallo ronaldh,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

- ODBC-Verbindung ist eingerichtet und t. Abfragen über Query laufen.

Mir fehlt die Syntax um die Abfrage mit VBA zu realisieren.

Gruß

Lametta 17


----------



## Zvoni (27. August 2008)

Mir scheint du meinst das ADO bzw. DAO-Objektmodell.

Schau mal in der VB-Hilfe, MSDN nach bzw. google mal nach diesen Begriffen.

In DAO kann man z.B. so eine SQL-Löschanweisung absetzen.


```
Dim DB as Database

Set DB=Workspaces(0).OpenDatabase(HierNameDerDatenBank+Treiberinformation+usw.)

DB.Execute "DELETE * FROM MyEmployees WHERE UserID=1", dbFailOnError
```


----------

